# Hinge cleaning



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

My black Passat has white grease all over the hinges, it looks a mess. 

What is the best way to clean them and remove all the white and what can I use to re-grease them with that isn't white?

Thanks


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Strong degreaser brake cleaner or tar remover, when 100% clean, I use a thin oil for the hinges and wipe the excess away, and the door catch I use a little bit silicone grease.
Never had a creaking door. 
Last time the works car had a service, I got the garage to clean it all, after they tried to argue that it was there to protect the hinge :lol:


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Caledoniandream said:


> Strong degreaser brake cleaner or tar remover, when 100% clean, I use a thin oil for the hinges and wipe the excess away, and the door catch I use a little bit silicone grease.
> Never had a creaking door.
> Last time the works car had a service, I got the garage to clean it all, after they tried to argue that it was there to protect the hinge :lol:


"Last time the works car had a service, I got the garage to clean it all, after they tried to argue that it was there to protect the hinge "

When a franchised dealer is asked to service a car, the work done is determined by the manufacturer as part of the contract so that any guarantee claims can be honoured. I agree that the white grease looks awful and I clean it off as well but don't blame the garage for doing what they're told to do. My own personal gripe is being charged more to top up the screen-wash bottle than I can pay for a gallon of Prestone fluid which will then last me for a few years.

Derek.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> "
> When a franchised dealer is asked to service a car, the work done is determined by the manufacturer as part of the contract so that any guarantee claims can be honoured.
> Derek.


It says lubricate hinges, not spray the whole area in white grease, the hinge doesn't get any lubrication or protection from all that grease on the paint.
It only attracts dirt, a little pride in the job, a wipe and happy customers that is what the manufacturer want.

Many mechanics are not interested, throw your engine cover on the floor so it come back scratched, grease everywhere, and are able to top up already full washer-fluid reservoirs.

I must be getting old and grumpy as when I did my apprenticeship in the seventies, you got your fingers rattled if you didn't do it properly, and wiped everything clean.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy has cleaned his on this thread - came up very well :thumb:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426359


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Andy has cleaned his on this thread - came up very well :thumb:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426359


was about to post the same :car:


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated. I have Tardis but no degreaser other than Elbow Grease for the kitchen. Can anyone recommend a decent degreaser? Thanks again


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

lijongtao said:


> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated. I have Tardis but no degreaser other than Elbow Grease for the kitchen. Can anyone recommend a decent degreaser? Thanks again


Screwfix no nonsense degreaser £7.99 for 5L

I picked some up the other week for cleaning bike chain gears - minimal effort, rinsed off easily and they look brand new and shiny again :thumb:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonse...VmYXVCh2VIAvSEAQYASABEgKyYvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you Andy, I've ordered that. Appreciated


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't suppose you can advise on the dilution ratio for hinges ets. I've bought some but there are no instructions as per the ratios. Thank you



Andyblue said:


> Screwfix no nonsense degreaser £7.99 for 5L
> 
> I picked some up the other week for cleaning bike chain gears - minimal effort, rinsed off easily and they look brand new and shiny again :thumb:
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonse...VmYXVCh2VIAvSEAQYASABEgKyYvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi.

I used Waxplanet Uni Clean neat - it's very strong stuff and still needed working with an old toothbrush/detailing brush etc.

If you've got actual white grease then try out the Screwfix stuff neat - away from the actual hinge pin (that's the only bit that needs grease). If it needs "working" to get the grease off then I'd stay with using it neat - unless you want to be there all day and have a large supply of old toothbrushes which will get clogged up and truly yukky.

Remember to thoroughly rinse off and completely dry the hinges so you're not trapping any water and/or de-greaser in the hinges when you apply the fresh grease.

Good Luck

Andy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

lijongtao said:


> I don't suppose you can advise on the dilution ratio for hinges ets. I've bought some but there are no instructions as per the ratios. Thank you


As Andy suggests above, neat will work, but I'd be tempted try at a 50/50 to 75/25 ratio initially on a small area to see if it works, if not, use neat...


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you all for the info. I will give it a 50 then 75, failing that neat. I have a black VW so the white grease shows up terribly. Guess what I am doing this weekend?

Thanks all.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

lijongtao said:


> Thank you all for the info. I will give it a 50 then 75, failing that neat. I have a black VW so the white grease shows up terribly. Guess what I am doing this weekend?
> 
> Thanks all.


Good luck, don't forget to feedback with your results, will help others :thumb:


----------

